# Time Trials



## Thompson (17 Jul 2011)

On Saturday I had my very first individual and team time trial. I was new to the group and the rain was horrendous. Yet to my surprise I wasnt last in the individual time trial. Then in the group we all beat our individual times. Very wet but absoultely great. Im on my way to racing bit by bit.


----------



## cyclegeek (17 Jul 2011)

Good job  

This is something I have always wanted to try. I'm doing my first sportive this September and hope to be TTing next spring.


----------



## Thompson (18 Jul 2011)

Thanks! 

But to be fair, they werent proper official time trials. They are set within this group I have recently joined and so not really a big achievment, but, still a great feeling.

Good luck with the sportive and with the time trialing. Hope it all goes well for you.


----------

